# 1997 Prairie 400 4X4 primary and secondary



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a 1997 prairie 400 i need a primary and secondary. I was wondering if anybody has one and also what clutchs will enter change and will work.


----------



## 750bf (Oct 14, 2011)

comet makes clutch for this or redo your old ones


----------

